# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Manned vehicles >  Coupe, quickest all-electric supercar on Earth, Renovo.auto, Silicon Valley, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Renovo.auto

----------


## Airicist

Renovo Coupe: America's First Electric Supercar - XCAR 

Published on Aug 18, 2014




> What looks like a Shelby Daytona Coupe, goes like a 911 Turbo S and uses no fuel? The Renovo Coupe. It's a car bred in Silicon Valley and it's the first all-electric supercar from the US. We caught up with its creators at Pebble Beach 2014 for a chat about the most exciting new EV on the block.

----------


## Airicist

This is Renovo's $529,000 electric supercar — CES 2015 

Published on Jan 8, 2015




> At CES 2015, Renovo has its Coupe on display, a half-million-dollar supercar powered by electricity alone.

----------

